# Words that make you cringe- men vs. women



## colorshy (Dec 20, 2011)

Female here.

I'm not a fan of any of the cute pet names for urinating.

"Tinkle" in particular creeps me out. When I hear that, all I can think of is the sound of the urine splashing on the water. I *hate *that sound. "Pee" also bothers me, but the more I hear it, the more used to it I become. Still, if I haven't heard the word in awhile, it freaks me out. "Piss" isn't so bad, but I still don't like it.

For some reason, "crap" and "shit" are perfectly fine. Poop terminology does not bother me.

Also, yeah, pussy just doesn't sound right to me. Never did, never will. I don't like the words for female genitalia unless they're more accurate like vulva, clitoris, etc. Cameltoe is about the worst. I don't care for male genitalia nicknames either, like cock, dick, dong, so on and so forth.


----------



## Noliah (Dec 8, 2011)

"nook-ee-lar" instead of nuclear. 

Sigh.

Oh.....men v. women....okay, let me think. 

Sorry. I've heard men and women use words that make me cringe, and they're pretty much equal. I just find men to be a little less hypocritical about it.


----------



## EnigmaMTC (Dec 20, 2011)

Smear
Jade
Until
Jurassic
Reticule
Irradiate
The definitions don't matter to me, but I _hate_ the way these words sound.


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

Hearing 'mischievious' in place of 'mischievous' and '-wise' added liberally to the end of words upon which '-wise' ought not to be added. 'Flammable' used in place of 'inflammable' and 'irregardless' instead of 'regardless' also make me cringe deeply.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

For these, it's their meanings: Sack, sac, make love, any crude words for the female body.

And I just hate the way these sound: smug, meatloaf, chichi, dingy, barf.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

"Cringe" makes me cringe.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

_*Antidisestabilmentarianism....*_
never heard it said in conversation, writing it out is pain, no one every uses it in writing because the average reader looses focus about half way through...
Make me wonder why we even have it.

:laughing:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Chill...and most swear words.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Noliah said:


> "nook-ee-lar" instead of nuclear.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> ...


_Nucular _(first syllable accent) is one word that makes me cringe, with its false appeal to folk sympathies among the American public.

And someone please remind me never to use _chillax _around Le Beau Coeur, then.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Most words that people are hesitant to say aloud usually come across with this strange, insecure tone, which makes the word very unpleasant to hear. It's more confidence. Penis is a great word, but when uttered by someone who doesn't want to utter it, it becomes revolting. 

Other words that get me to cringe are flagrant mispronunciations, like, as mentioned, nu-cue-lur. Ah-most, rather than almost, Philadelthia rather than Philadelphia, etc. And, call me a racist, axe rather than ask freaks me out.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Definitely not cunt. I have no problem with the word cunt.

Especially when added as a prefix to other words. Cuntpunt, cuntastic, cuntbucket, etc.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont know about words that make me cringe, but ive always disliked the use of the term 'Vic' for a victim on CSI New York.

THAT WAS A LIVING, BREATHING, FUCKING PERSON NOT SOMETHING YOU RUB ON YOUR CHEST IF YOU HAVE A COLD YOU CHEAP, NASTY PEOPLE....

And then I roll it back a bit....but yeah 'vic'.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Female here. Words that annoy me:

-Babe/baby, whether it's used as a pet name or referring to a literal infant.
-Cuppycake, or any other word with pointless "ee" sounds thrown in for no reason whatsoever. The worst case of this I have ever encountered has to be "choppystickies." Why? Just why?
-Any word that has more than one "p" or "b" sound in it is absolutely guaranteed to annoy me. I cannot think of a single exception to this, though "bribe" comes fairly close to being tolerable.
-It bothers me to no end when people try to pronounce loanwords from other languages as they were originally pronounced, but just end up saying them in some weird way that resembles neither the original language nor the language it's been borrowed into. If that sentence made any sense at all...
-Almost any mispronounced word, especially if the mispronunciation is intentional.
-I hate almost all onomatopoeia.
-I hate the "sssssssssh" noise people make when they're telling somebody to be quiet.
-All words and phrases become irritating when repeated over and over several times in a row.

There are a lot of other noises that annoy me. All tongue-clicking noises, for example, and the sound of liquids knocking against each other (such as people using the toilet or liquids being poured from a pitcher into a glass). And the sound of crying is invariably irritating, regardless of who it's coming from or why.

The word "moist" doesn't really bother me at all.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

DouglasMl said:


> _Nucular _(first syllable accent) is one word that makes me cringe, with its false appeal to folk sympathies among the American public.


How so?

10char/


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

BlueGiraffe said:


> How so?
> 
> 10char/









But if Bush's "nucular" is a deliberate choice, is it something he picked up from the Pentagon wise guys? Or is it a faux-bubba pronunciation, the sort of thing he might have started doing at Yale by way of playing the Texas yahoo to all those earnest Eastern dweebs? 
--Excerpted from _Going Nucular: Language, Politics and Culture in Confrontational Times, _by Geoffrey Nunberg. Published in 2005 by Public Affairs Books.

By faux-bubba, I believe Nunberg is suggesting that Dubya was putting on an act to falsely suggest that he be a man of the people [subjunctive mood, for hypotheses contrary to fact--DouglasMl] despite his Ivy League education and his background as the son of George Herbert Walker Bush.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

@DouglasMl 

I don't read that much into it. It could just be the way he says it. I would start to think that it is manipulation if he deliberately pronounced "science" words incorrectly to mirror a home grown Texas sunflower. 

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## rayray1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know if anyone said it, but I hate the word "panties"
UGHIEFNEFNKEMN.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

I identify as male. I doubt I could compile so many of my peeve words.. I doubt I have many. Nothing seems to bother me much. If it reminds me of sex I usually crack up. But there's one exception...

Horny (as well as the objectification that tends to flow from this word...)
Coccyx (I actually laugh at this one)

"Horny" makes me cringe. I dislike it so, and oh, how I do. Sets my eye a'twitchin'. I don't know why the word inspires this. Probably partly because it makes little sense. Wait... (.......lightbulb......) Ohhhh, like a horn... e__o Anyway! There's no tact to it!

"Coccyx." 'Nuff said. It makes me laugh and uncomfortable!

Strangely enough to me, those are the only two I'm at all bothered by.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't know words made people cringe. The only time words make me cringe is when someone uses too many swear words, and I cringe more at the person for doing it, not at the words.

But yeah. The worst a word could do for me is be hard to pronounce.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

there really aren't any words which make me cringe.. but from my high school days my close friends and I established 'national innuendo day', which were conveniently wednesday, otherwise known as 'hump day'. load, wad, horny (like horny devil or horny toad), 'let me get that for you..', and other innocent words became hilarious. i might have cringed from laughing so much, so i think this might be relevant. 


koosh ball was another good one. as in 'cootch', which is a dirty weird word. 

yeah. there really aren't a lot of words which make me cringe. and by not a lot i mean none.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

'Moslem'

/10char


----------



## colorshy (Dec 20, 2011)

Admros said:


> Definitely not cunt. I have no problem with the word cunt.
> 
> Especially when added as a prefix to other words. Cuntpunt, cuntastic, cuntbucket, etc.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I often cringe when I hear words that an ex-partner used to use a lot. The only relationship I've had was long-distance, which makes it even worse because I only ever saw the words typed. 

So 'perturb' and 'why' are two that really irritate me. I kind of already hated the second one, but the first one came from the reason above.

Somebody else mentioned the sssshhhhhh sound that people make when they want you to be quiet - I totally agree. It makes me want to snap back at them that I can talk when I want and they don't have to listen.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

snail said:


>


With this one picture you have effectively destroyed my will to keep my New Year's Resolution to abstain from chocolate.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm... "moist"s not an elegant word, but it doesn't inspire a strong reaction for me. i think the words that bother me are just mispronunciations of words like "fabolus" or "nucular".


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Ooo, "ambelance," "libary," and "fustrated."


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Ooo, "ambelance," "libary," and "fustrated."


It's hard not to sound like a Grammar Nazi in situations like this, but I hate sloppy pronunciation--your examples are excellent cases in point--as much as anybody.


----------



## C. Cal. MindTraipse (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the word moist, maybe because I associate it with sex--in which case I dislike the word: dry. It makes me cringe and think of grandmothers. I guess it's based on context.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach (Sep 26, 2011)

The word "mature" but when pronounced "muh-toor" instead of " muh-chur".


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

FogOnTheBeach said:


> The word "mature" but when pronounced "muh-toor" instead of " muh-chur".


Both are actually acceptable pronunciations, but I dislike the former too. The same goes for almonds. Turns out, "ah-mond" without the L is an acceptable pronunciation, although it bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

- horny 
- cameltoe 
- vulnerable (more how it sounds than what it means)
- gentle (when used in my context)
- titty-fuck
- boobies (sensuality-drain)
- mommy (it just sounds creepy)
- Moslem (good one @sly)
- Gandhi misspelt Ghandi and pronounced like 'candy' ffs.


----------



## Where Love Died Laughing (Jan 5, 2012)

First word that came to mind was "moist"

Second and third were "coochie" and "pussy"


----------



## Himu (Apr 16, 2010)

I remember I cringed when George Bush unveiled his plan for No Child Left Behind with his 3 "R"s: Readin, Ritin, Rithmetic

Seriously speaking though, the word "_emasculation_" makes me cringe. I guess the feeling would be one of sinking deep inside oneself with walls closing in... the word opens up a gaping hole.... you just sit there, completely indifferent to any sensation.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

"Consumer", I hate the word because it seems like it's used to reduce people into mere consumption machines. I'm a human beign and a citizen, dammit!


"Synergy" and similar corporate management buzzwords. Use plain English, you dingbats


----------



## orly (Oct 15, 2011)

All words for puking gross me out.. i.e. barf, vomit, spew, etc. They all sound unsanitary 0_o


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm a female and...

I HATE the word Meticulous. It's like the nails on the chalkboard, popsicle stick/Q-tip on the tongue for me. I cringe when people say it and just shuddered having to type it. No explanation. No idea what the problem is. All I do know is that I despise this word!

Ya know tacked on to a sentence is very irritating to me. Once or twice I can let slide, but there are chronic Ya Knowers out there

mmmhhmmm when someone actually verbalizes this and drags it out to say yes to something, it scares the hell out of me. I think stalker, pedophile...not sure why. Some words are meant for text only and this is one of them!


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

Himu said:


> I remember I cringed when George Bush unveiled his plan for No Child Left Behind with his 3 "R"s: Readin, Ritin, Rithmetic


lol definitely "cringe" worthy


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> i cringe every time someone calls walmart 'wallyworld' - a sort of violent cringing that turns into seizures.


lmao agreed!


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

This is derailing the topic a bit but....

I also cringe when I hear people talking who sound like they are turning everything into a question. When their voice goes up at the end of almost every sentence. Not sure if I described it very well, but this drives me insane. 

OR, if they are kind of the happy, upbeat, sing-songy type. It almost sounds like they are sing-talking to you and you feel like a 2 year old. Those are just as bad. Doesn't matter what they are saying...ALL of their words become instantly annoying!


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

TyTy said:


> I also cringe when I hear people talking who sound like they are turning everything into a question. When their voice goes up at the end of almost every sentence. Not sure if I described it very well, but this drives me insane.


I have heard adult men do this in training seminars. It is so astonishingly unprofessional it's bewildering. You'd think someone would say something. I certainly did on my evaluation of the training.


----------



## Mycathatesyou (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't stand the word sexy.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

birthday said:


> I dislike "raw sex." I remember reading this in a book, "the scent of raw sex creeping under the door."
> 
> Honestly, I was more traumatized by that one sentence than by all the porn I've watched in my years.


So, you prefer it scrambled, or over easy?
Digger Blue


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Grish:
Personally, I love "sizzle", possibly because I associate it mostly with bacon. 
Regards,
Digger Blue
PS Probably few will understand why I put in this remark, but you will know.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

When I first heard the expression "yada, yada, yada," I cringed because of the attitude it implies. Well, I didn't much like the person who used it or her attitudes either, for that matter, so it was doomed from the start. 
YOu can really change things with the change of one letter in the word: "Yoda, Yoda, Yoda!" Doesn't that bring a really nice outlook on a phrase? 
Digger Blue


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

On a similar note, I can't stand "blah, blah, blah". "Etcetera" is infinitely more refined, has an actual meaning and isn't just making garbage noises to waste my time.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Blah, blah, blah, vs. yada, yada, yada*



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> On a similar note, I can't stand "blah, blah, blah". "Etcetera" is infinitely more refined, has an actual meaning and isn't just making garbage noises to waste my time.


I will have to add that when I want to irritate someone while they are talking to me, I put my hands over my ears and say, "Blah, blah, blah" rather than "Yada, yada, yada." 

I'm not quite sure which of these would be the proper use of the word, though I think I am being correct in going with the blahs. Perhaps I should try it out a few times and view the reactions of the victims upon which I inflict this verbal abuse. Do you think a panel of 30 would be an appropriate population? :crazy:

Digger Blue, well rested. :tongue:


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

paper lilies said:


> _Lover._
> When people describe their significant others as their "lover".
> I throw up in my mouth a little bit.
> I couldn't tell you why.


I told my wife I wanted her to be my lover and she looked at me like I had three heads. I am a playmate, she is a soulmate, but there are other issues as well. 
DB


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

Digger Blue said:


> So, you prefer it scrambled, or over easy?
> Digger Blue


For that the deed must have been achieved. On another note, I prefer my eggs sunny side up with a side of bacon.


----------



## agreenbough (Aug 11, 2010)

I hate "words" like "cray-cray" for crazy, "prezzies" for presents, etc. Bugs the crap out of me. It's hard to take the rest of what a person says seriously when that crap is included. Just say the whole, real word already!


----------



## Christina Breann (May 8, 2011)

Ripe.

in reference to nether regions or smell or sexual interest  

..most cringe-worthy when in reference to the smell of someone who "needs to close their legs" (e.g. the middle school nasties in the back of the bus)

...scariest when you hear it from dirty old man staring at your lady bits..


----------



## Blekh (Aug 10, 2011)

For some reason, "participate" has always caused me to cringe. Maybe because I'm introverted? I also hate words like "thingy-ma-bob" and "thingy-ma-jig" because they just sound stupid.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't like "panties" either.

I hate the word "hubby". It's so cutesy, suburban housewife. Just say "husband" or call him by his name.
I don't like when people refer to women or girls as "females". If you're using female in a scientific context, then it doesn't bug me, but in a social, casual way, it sounds degrading to my ears. I don't like when people refer to their male partner as "my man" either, for the same reason. I prefer some role designation because I think it has more dignity.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Anything that ends in "ply" makes me cringe for some reason (it makes me think of gross lip noises for some reason). XP


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

"Draw" spoken by a person with a gun. 
Digger Blue

PS I hate when that happens. It is sort of a sign that a relationship has gone bad.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know if it's me noticing or if it really is a difference between men and women but...

when I'm talking to my guy freinds they say: '...I *think* that <insert subject of discussion>...'
while the women I'm freinds with seem to use: '..I *feel* that <insert subject of discussion>...'

small difference but when talking about serious subjects it comes across as emotionally driven subjectivism.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Words that make me cringe:

Honey, baby, date, darling, disarmament, alimony.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

The "c" word, so if _I'm_ using it, I'm _really_ not liking whomever it is.

Agree with Mutatio: honey, baby, darling do it too, I just can't say them without feeling completely corny.


----------



## Blekh (Aug 10, 2011)

"Discuss" always made me cringe.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Cunt.

It's crude and I can't stand it. I find something very demoralizing about it.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me guess: You are married to a woman who says, "Let's discuss that." Then she proceeds to back you against the ropes and beat the living s*** outta ya.
I can see how such discussions would get old.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Words by themselves don't bother me, but there are a few expressions that do.

I'd like to have a word with the moron who came up with the saying "having your cake and eating it too". Wait... what?

It just seems so cruel to hand out cake and then not allow people to eat it. I bet whoever thought of this also likes to tie money to a string and fish for homeless people. We might as well just say "oh you just want to have your prosthetic limb and walk too".

It's cake... what else am i supposed to do with it? It's too dry and crumbly to fuck, it can barely hold a conversation and it doesn't run the latest version of Android. Eating it is really the only logical thing to do. I guess you're supposed to just hold the cake. Like a relay race for fat people.


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

Female. When a guy calls a lass/woman a Female ..pisses me off.


----------



## Pirate (Jan 2, 2013)

Read first post and it forever ruined cake. Thanks for that. Jerk.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

There are many local slang words and colloquialisms in my general area that I can't stand hearing. A few examples:

"An all" instead of "as well".
"Skank" instead of "unfair".
"Sick" instead of very good.
"Me" instead of saying "my".


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have a problem with words - as long as they are really words and they are used correctly. Overuse of a word (such as "like"), use of a non-word (such as "irregardless"), fillers (such as "um"), a reliance on too much slang when it is not appropriate, or mispronouncing words (regardless of whether it has become common in usage - e.g. the word is "in*ter*es*ted," not "in*t'rus*ed"), all will cause me to cringe inwardly. If you are giving a speech as an authority on a topic and commit one of these unpardonable sins, I'll have some difficulty believing the rest of your information.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate the following word phase that some men say.... "I have no job". Those words make me cringe.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't think of any offhand. I sometimes do feel a hint of inner counter-objection when people get anal about correct or traditionalist word usage. [/controversial opinion]

The only thing that comes close with me is when people have their own little odd ways of saying things. It's definitely noticeable every time it comes up, but then it's more just like "Oh, you say that this way. How peculiar." In fact, its' purpose could effectively be to cause this person to be remembered for that, and become more memorable.

Now that I think of it, some expressions are associated with subcultures and/or particular attitudes which spread- ex. "fave" (for "favorite") used to fucking piss me off, for some reason. But it would depend on who, how and ..why (?) the person was saying it.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Seeker99 said:


> I am averse to words like moist, panties, wet (in a sexual context). Ick. And I can't stand the word 'chunder'. Ew ew ew.
> 
> But some of my grammatical/word misuse pet peeves:
> 
> Today my friend used the wrong form of 'your'. It was really ironic. It annoyed me alot - I thought I would loose it, I could of hit her. *I literally died laughing*, and I had to lay down.


I was looking for someone to mention the word "literally" but turns out I found the reason why I hate its use these days.

No, you did NOT literally die laughing unless you have more than one life. 

The word has lost its purpose :frustrating:


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

Emotions, feelings... LOVE...


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Like.... totally... whatever... you know?


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Babe (makes me think of Katy Price riding a pig)

Earwig (Ear...wig)

Feacal (....)

(i'm a woman)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tone bothers me, words never do. If a person says something like ****** or ****** in a hateful tone it bothers me or if someone uses words like "and" or "like" several times in the same breath with a tone of vapidity it pisses me off. If neither tone is used the only thing that can bother me is the context of their statements.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok while looking at some posts on fb, i found a new one...

Blowwie.

(or for that matter Blowwie J).


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't generally have a problem with words, but spelling just like you talk is ridiculous. "dat homie ova dair" Like, stfu knucklehead. Also when people correct me when I'm right. I was working one day and my manager said I have to take a break now or I'll be overdue for one. So I said "Really? I was doing so good." She corrected me and said, "Superman does good. You were doing _well." _So I said, "No, I was doing _good_ as an adjective to the work I was doing which was not bad." Idiot.


----------



## MindSlinger (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty much any time someone misuses a any word it makes me bite my tongue. Words like "Anyways," there's no s on the end of that word. "Towards." actually "toward," and "towards," are both grammatically correct, but the one with the s drives me mad. Alot is not a word. 
Stuff like that. There aren't any words that I can think of that give that sort of Freudian discomfort you are speaking of. 
Male/Male/intp


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

"Making love". I don't know why. (I know that's a phrase and not a word) ;-)


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

_Pustule _and _squelch_ makes me cringe bad. _Moist_ doesn't bother me though, I actually rather like it. 

Any vulgar usage of a body part -- pussy, cock, etc. -- turns me off fast, although I don't mind them in other terms i.e. 'stop pussying out'. I can't stand the words _fingering _and _horny._

'Supposebly' grammatical wise, as well as when it's obvious someone is saying 'would of' instead of 'would'*ve*.' That genuinely makes me cringe.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Moisture.


:frustrating:


----------



## Skye Winter (Jun 3, 2013)

The word 'vomit' makes me cringe so much. The reason behind that is I've suffered with Emetophobia since I was around 6 years of age. I also don't like 'puke', 'barf' or any other word surrounding the act of vomiting.

'Moist' is a horrible word too! I also don't like the word 'People', and I absolutely despise it when others shorten it to 'Peeps' or something equally as stupid. xD


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

_Synergy, Tactical, System, Stealthy, Homeslice_.

As for phrases, I don't like _"on top of my/your game"_


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always been disgusted by the word "social", i'm not sure why. It has a negative clang to it and makes me think of fakeness, false flattery and ass-lickers.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The word "trendy" can annoy me a bit, because I've had people expect me to like something _just _because it's trendy, and... I don't think so.


----------



## Icchavati (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm female, and I've never had an issue with "moist." The one word that does bother me is "exotic". I get that it's supposed to imply something exciting, but I absolutely despise it when it's used to refer to another human being. And that has pretty much ruined it for me.

Also, lots of phrases are just...uuugh. Such as:

- To be "squared away"
- "I could care less"
- "The fact of the matter is" (though I'm fine with "as a matter of fact", as long as it's actually a fact)
- "At the end of the day"

EDIT: Also, "herstory," because it's pretty much a complete misunderstanding of the etymology of the word. Don't get me wrong, I understand the sentiment of the people who do use it. I'm just also really obsessed with languages and etymology.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with the person who said it's about tone not any specific word or phrase. It's all about tone and context.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

If I posted them I would cringe.


----------

